# Monster Trout Fishing Report 12-7-2015



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Biggest fish on the nastier days !


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

fishicaltherapist said:


> Biggest fish on the nastier days !


Looks like a fun day despite the weather! Great trout, they fight like a snook sometimes when they get big.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice fish HaMm3r! If you don't mind me asking, what top water bait were your throwing??


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

That's a stud Trout!

Sure does make you question all the days you stay in bed due to crappy weather….


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice trout!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone! 



grovesnatcher said:


> Looks like a fun day despite the weather! Great trout, they fight like a snook sometimes when they get big.


Yep, when you know it's a trout, but they don't jump, then there's a good chance it's a big girl.



Bonecracker said:


> Nice fish HaMm3r! If you don't mind me asking, what top water bait were your throwing??


I was using top dog jr's, spooks, skitterwalks and a generic brand.



Net 30 said:


> That's a stud Trout!
> 
> Sure does make you question all the days you stay in bed due to crappy weather….


There's rarely been a day that I wished I'd stayed in bed, but conversely, there's been many where I stayed in bed that I later wished I'd gone fishing.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice trout, that last one is a pig!


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2015)

Nice


----------



## BigWilson87 (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice haul!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you guys! I kind of forgot to post up my last few videos on this board, but there's a handful of new ones in my youtube channel if anyone cares to look. I'll try to remember to post the next one here.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Great Video! Nice to see big Gator trout being released to make someone else's personal best catch!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

hferrell87 said:


> Great Video! Nice to see big Gator trout being released to make someone else's personal best catch!


Thanks! I don't keep many fish anyway, but I fillet one occasionally. I just never take a trout that's over slot, ever, unless it's been injured to a point where I don't think it'll survive. I realize people are well within their rights to keep one over, but it always bothers me when I see really big trout being kept. Slot trout are so plentiful, where's the need to keep over slot? Other anglers like to show those big ones off at the ramps, and when I see someone keeping one I just smile and say something along the lines of "Hey, that's a really great catch, but personally I always release trout that big so that those genes are still out there, making babies with the potential to get even bigger." I know most people don't really care, but maybe a few will think about it the next time they land a big gator.


----------

